# aerial bottle POV



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

This doesn't explode like in treeforks video but i decided i wanted to put up a pov shot. So here it is, Treefork i hope this isnt to much like yours! thank you for looking!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting. Now you need some air pressure and baby powder for some drama. Talk to Ghost.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I am going to have to tal to him and probably by some too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I am going to have to tal to him and probably by some too!


Include them in your next shoot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... all that practice is paying off!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot i think your great at aerial targets


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I miss shooting already. Aerial shooting is one of my favorites. Me and narc would do it all the time


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey I have some we use your go pro and shoot some.


----------

